# Christmas goodie containers made from pringles cans



## Panda (Nov 18, 2006)

These are really cute!

http://www.kckpl.lib.ks.us/ys/CRAFTS/goodiech.htm


----------



## Amy_Aloha (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cute! They look pretty easy too, I bet my kids could help.


----------

